# First ABT's



## deanoaz (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, not much to show in the Q-View, but I still can't seem to remember to get out the camera.  The view of the 2 ABT's is after I pulled the leftovers from the fridge.  This was my first attempt and it was a complete success.  I measure success by whether my wife likes what I smoke.  She REALLY liked these....of course I had to scoop all the seeds to eliminate the fire.

I mixed some cream cheese with a shredded, Mexican 3-cheese mix and fresh cilantro, wrapped them in bacon and sprinkled the top with some basic rub I had in my stock.  Smoked them over charcoal chunks with some mesquite pellets in my new smoker tube (see the pic below of how I set it up in my UECB). 

I will definitely be doing these in the future.













1st ABTs.JPG



__ deanoaz
__ Oct 16, 2012


















Tube During Burn.JPG



__ deanoaz
__ Oct 16, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

They look good and I like the simple yet tasty filling!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 16, 2012)

I LOVE ABT's!  We have used a ton of different peppers; some sweet and some freaking too hot to eat alone. (think of a pork shooter filled with a stuffed habenero). The only limitation is whatever your imagination can come up with. Mixtures of cheese and seasoning, meats, veggies, etc. Hatch peppers do well as do Anciet Sweets red peppers.

I have made some with small Pabalonos that were quite tasty. They were stuffed with everything you would put on a taco. Served with homemade tortilla chips and guacamole.

Of course, you can never go wrong with a classic Jap filled with cream cheese and wrapped up. mmmmmmm....

wait, how about a classic Jap filled with cheese, then wrapped with pulled pork, seasoned with rub, all stuffed in an Ancient Sweet, then wrapped in a good bacon, sprinkle of more rub, then smoked.  I feel another Qview coming!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like they came out great


----------



## rdknb (Oct 16, 2012)

they look very good, bet you enjoyed them, well done


----------



## roller (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## chefrob (Oct 16, 2012)

looks great.........nice to see ya got the tube up and runnin'. now that you are hooked, go to food city and at the meat counter ask for some oaxca and menonita chz (1/2 lb each) and try those next time.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 17, 2012)

ABT's are addictive

Your's ABT's look awesome!!!

Deano and I have been working on the Tube Smoker smoking in an ECB

Charcoal uses up most of the available oxygen, so pellets usually have a tough time burning.

He's done a great job testing and figured out how to make it work with charcoal

Look at his simple heat shields between the Tube Smoker and the charcoal

They not only protect the pellets from the heat, but force air thru the Tube Smoker

GREAT IDEA!!!!

Todd


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 17, 2012)

Ingenious placing of the tube smoker.I like it.


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 20, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> ABT's are addictive
> 
> Your's ABT's look awesome!!!
> 
> ...


I have discovered something about hot smoking with it for my configuration.  It cuts out a lot of my charcoal chunks and I have found I have to reload more often.  I think my use is going to be more oriented towards cold smoking.  I'm getting ready to do some Canadian bacon and am anxious to try it there.


----------

